# Weed barrier cloth or screen(plastic,fiberglass)



## Rangerswild (Oct 27, 2008)

Always heard about using screen to divide the substrate from the false bottom ......but have heard a few people swear by the weed barrier cloth that's used in gardens and for holding mulch around plants............... I like the idea of the weed cloth myself, seems the screen would let a lot of fine particles through to the water below ....don't want that . I do have plastic screen and also a roll of heavy duty weed barrier......have both ......what are some of the pros and cons?? 

I tested the weed cloth, when there are pockets or dips in it the water flows through pretty good .....while laying flat it seems to sit on it , any problem with water draining through?

Also it's a safe product right ? Can't see it as bad for plants and such if used so close to them in gardens and such .....

well there ya go , lets hear a few comments or thoughts..Thanks alot , the site has been fun and very helpfull........

Skip Rangerswild 
The big Viv is getting quite close to falling together this is one of the last items to do.........


----------



## Kevin1234 (Oct 12, 2008)

I personally use the weed barrier cloth to keep the soil off of the gravel below. I don't like the soil to mix and thus plug my pump up. Soil does manage to slip in a little bit on the edges but very little makes it down. There are different kinds of weed cloth. The stuff I use is kind of stretchy and is plastic. It has extremely fine holes. Here is a pic of it. 


Kevin


----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

I use the weed barrier stuff in all my vivariums. Plenty of other people on the board do as well, and I haven't seen anything bad written about it.

I find it especially useful when you have a water feature/pump in the viv as it doesn't let as many little pieces of your substrate through like a screen would. 

The stuff I use is the "10 year" stuff from home depot

Drainage is a non-issue, as the water will trickle through it just fine unless maybe you are running a water feature right into your substrate (which I wouldn't recommend)

moral of the story: I vote for weed barrier


----------



## Otis (Apr 16, 2006)

I have been using cheese cloth lately and it works really well. I used it once because I ran out of screen and was lazy and didn't go out and buy more, but now I stick with the cheese cloth. It's thin but keeps the water a lot cleaner in my experience.


----------



## Rangerswild (Oct 27, 2008)

Hey, thanks for the replies....... that pretty much says it then , going to use the barrier cloth. Just don't want any dirt in the false bottom because of the water pump . Was leaning that way , just always wanna double check before going ahead with some thing I'll be sorry about later and who wants to tear up something under the substrate.......if that happened , you'd pretty much have to start over LOL........after all this work and hassle it put me over the edge......thanks for the help.......

Skip Rangerswild Norther MN.


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

I use 'bridal veil material' from Wal-Mart. Its under a dollar for a square yard, and works very well.


----------



## mtolypetsupply (Dec 18, 2008)

I have an old screen door that the dog burst through. How can I tell if the screen is aluminum or fiberglass? Any exactly why don't we use aluminum???


----------



## Otis (Apr 16, 2006)

mtolypetsupply said:


> I have an old screen door that the dog burst through. How can I tell if the screen is aluminum or fiberglass? Any exactly why don't we use aluminum???


http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/parts-construction/36243-eggcrate.html#post322621
Because 61 people voted for screen and only one for aluminum


----------



## mtolypetsupply (Dec 18, 2008)

otis07 said:


> http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/parts-construction/36243-eggcrate.html#post322621
> Because 61 people voted for screen and only one for aluminum


Hmm, that link was about eggcrate not window screen. 

To other noobs out there, if you're looking for screen and going to use a salvaged piece, I was wondering how to tell what is fiberglass and what is aluminium. I looked at my piece(s), and where the puppy burst through it, the strands are definitely made of a clear-fishing-line looking substance, covered with the black. I guess you'd have to cut into it to find out, if you can't tell from the surface appearance and texture. I've heard that the aluminum kinks, but I "played" with some at lowe's and it didn't, I guess aluminum screen has gotten better recently.


----------



## scream-aim-fire (Mar 1, 2008)

if the screen is aluminum when you bend it, it will hold the shape of the bend, with fiberglass screen, not so much. i prefer land scape fabric or weed barrier cloth, it holds more of the substrate from falling thru imo.


----------



## Matt (May 16, 2008)

Try holding a flame to it. If it melts, it's nylon, if it glows red, aluminum. 

Afaik, aluminum is frowned upon since it is covered with aluminum oxide, a mildly toxic substance. Now, how much impact it could have is certainly up for debate. However, nylon should theoretically be safe, so most people err on the side of caution. Its only a few dollars for a roll of either nylon screen door material or weed barrier, so why risk it. (Just dont get the weed-x type that is covered in pesticides!)


----------

